# the last youtube video that went into your favourites, or you liked.



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

post it in here!


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

most recent :drunk


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

I could only dream of a girl with such nice hands and nails doing that to me omg


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## rosecolored (May 13, 2012)




----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Dang, I'm afraid to post it because he cursed in it. The video is called _Screw the Haters and Screw Your Inner Voice_ on Youtube though. It was made by WoodysGamertag.

This was my second most recent fave though:




^ so true


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Had to add this one to my favorites when I found it...


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Messing around with my keyboard again so yeah:


----------



## crazyj77 (Nov 30, 2013)

I've always liked that Wax video^^^


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

^directed by spike jonze. been on a bit of a history trip checking out his past work. he also did the video for weezer's buddy holly which I always liked too.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

last liked;




been checking through verekers recent techno tracks, thought this was a pretty decent one.

before that, it was this;




which I thought was a little amusing.


----------



## smokeybob (Oct 22, 2013)

oh god Abe's Odyssey! :O


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

smokeybob said:


> oh god Abe's Odyssey! :O


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

*last liked*






this seems pretty good, will have to give it a go if I see it.


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## groaka (Dec 14, 2013)




----------



## dkarazhov (Dec 2, 2013)




----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## Bedouin (Aug 3, 2013)

That Han Solo Gangnam style was hilarious btw .


----------



## missingno (Sep 29, 2011)

Australian captain what a champ


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

One of the best musical groups ever






RIP Robin and Maurice Gibb


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Because it gave advice on preserving fossils that you collect


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## ElectricBlueViolet (Mar 2, 2015)

lol don't ask why


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Thought this was the bees knees.


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

Oh you don't wanna know.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)




----------



## Kml5111 (Dec 16, 2012)




----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)




----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

Oh I like this thread.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

SFX: Sliced/Hanging Off Finger [NSFW]


----------



## MylesB93 (Feb 25, 2014)

Should I be ashamed? My current guilty pleasure lol...


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

MylesB93 said:


> Should I be ashamed? My current guilty pleasure lol...


dude dont be ashamed that **** is fireeeeeeeeeeeeee

jesus christ this song almost had me cryin earlier


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

bringin it to the ninja turtles


----------



## gamingpup (Jul 10, 2013)

I think I shouldn't like this due to it being really girly but I actually love this song so much atm.


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)




----------



## NVU (Jul 1, 2010)

Makes me sad, and the beginning reminds me of a Disney flick from my childhood for some reason (the fox & the hound :heart).


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Might be the best dunk ever and the guy is 6'1.


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Yeah, I think my Youtube favorites are way too varied..


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Batcat (Nov 19, 2014)

Don't even ask


----------



## Pastelbuddha (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## Ameenah (Mar 21, 2012)

The saddest talk show clip ever. Kids boot camp.
 [MEDIA=youtube]gVXXDtWtHDY[/MEDIA]


----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## S a m (Jan 5, 2015)




----------



## Blag (Dec 12, 2014)

Who needs all that trash when you can have this noise?


----------



## S a m (Jan 5, 2015)

PocketoAlice said:


> @S a m I cried laughing at the cat one, oh god. XD


Hahah! I'm glad someone else cracked up as much as I did!


----------



## Esther1123 (Oct 10, 2015)

Daria on smiling 



I can actually relate to this. If I smile, you know it's genuine.


----------



## desartamiu (Aug 2, 2015)




----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------

